# After Effects - Bild in kleine Quadrate einteilen (ganz viele) - wie?



## d3mueller (9. September 2013)

hi,
wie kann man ein Bild(oder halt eine Ebene) in ganz viele gleich große Kästchen einteilen? Die dann so einen minimalen Abstand zueinander haben.

Hier mal ein Bild (mit Photoshop erstellt) wie es in etwa aussehen soll




In Photoshop hab ich das folgendermaßen gemacht. Ich hab ein quadratisches Dokument geöffnet und ein Quadrat reingezeichnet. Unten und rechts hab ich ein paar Pixel freigelassen. Das hab ich als Muster festgelegt und eine Ebene damit gefüllt.

Das Icon hab ich dann einfach drübergelegt und eine Schnittmaske erstellt.

Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich das in After Effects machen kann.

Zum einen weiß ich nicht, wie man solche Schnittmasken in After Effects erstellt und zum anderen, müssen alle Quadrate einzeln bearbeitbar sein. Also das man sie zum Beispiel drehen kann, oder Farbe ändern oder so. Und bis aufs manuelle erstellen hab ich keine Ahnung, wie man das machen kann.

Weiß einer von euch, wie das etwas leichter geht? Falls es überhaupt geht^^

Danke schon mal

Lg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. September 2013)

Hi,
warum nimmst du nicht das Bild aus Photoshop und plaziere es in AFX?
Es ist nicht nötig und auch oft nicht möglich alles nativ in AFX zu erstellen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## pixelator (12. September 2013)

Jo, das stimmt so! Vielleicht erzählste einfach mal was du machen willst. Was am Ende dabei rauskommen soll. Ist die Glübirne auch zerschitten oder liegt die drüber. Wenn man weiss wo es hingehen soll kann man besser mitüberlegen. 

Gruß pixelator


----------



## chmee (13. September 2013)

Da AE wunderbar mit Photoshop-Ebenen umgehen kann, bereitest Du Dir das eben in PS vor und animierst es in AE.


----------

